# Can This Image Be Applied To The Guru Sahibhan?



## Kamala (Jul 22, 2011)

http://oi52.tinypic.com/293dnxf.jpg

Guru Gobind Singh Ji and Guru Nanak Devi Ji seated below... the website it's from is on the image of course. Thanks!

Just want a opinion haha, no need to flame! (8


----------



## Kamala (Jul 22, 2011)

That's the image for lazy clickers  not saying your one!


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jul 22, 2011)

13800038 said:


> http://oi52.tinypic.com/293dnxf.jpg
> 
> Guru Gobind Singh Ji and Guru Nanak Devi Ji seated below... the website it's from is on the image of course. Thanks!
> 
> Just want a opinion haha, no need to flame! (8


13800038 ji tell me what is the outcome if I say the following,


It is!
Does it make you proud or sad from your Hindu part
Does it make Sikhs look as a sect of Hindus and makes you feel bad from your Sikh part
Does it really matter philosophically as many images can be created by people who have a given vision or understanding
 
It is not!
Does it make you proud or sad for Sikh and Hindu part in you
Does it make Hindus look like they want to become Sikhs but want to keep their Gods
Does it really matter philosophically as many images can be created by people who have a given vision or understanding
 
Hope the above covers most of what you can expect from this thread unless you want to further elaborate.

Personally the painting does nothing for me.  Understanding of the Gurus and Gurbani is what I seek.

Please answer yourself what you think!  Your honesty will show and be reflected in others answers and efforts.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Jul 22, 2011)

Gursikhs do not live with imaginative images

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jul 22, 2011)

To have a mental picture of Guru Gobind Singh, listen to this:

http://www.sikhnet.com/audio/nasro-mansoor-guru-gobind-singh-1


----------

